# John Wyeth & Bro  Philadelphia.



## crystal200020

Hi. I have a very old John Wyeth & Bro.  Philadelphia.... Embossed....No other markings.. The bottle looks like some kind of whiskey or bitters.  it is 9 1/4in tall with a long neck and a ten pin shaped bottom, there's also two embossed rings around the neck...The color is dark brown and the bottle is very heavy....Any info would be great,  sorry no pics, still trying to find my camera.Thanks.......


----------



## capsoda

Hi Crystal, Its a malt whiskey bottle. I've never seen it in a ten pin. Sure wish you had a pic, sounds neat.


----------



## crystal200020

Thanks for the info....As soon as I find or buy a new camera I will post a pic...........


----------



## crystal200020

Is there any value to this bottle because I have two,  the second one isn't as old and the markings are different,,, JNO WYETH & BRO with an H on the bottom...The bottle is the same shape and size but the color is lighter and it is not as heavy......Thanks....


----------



## capsoda

The ones I've seen run $15 to $20 but as I said I haven't seen the ten pin version. Could be worth more or less. Maybe someone else in the forum knows.


----------



## slimdigger

Here is a picture of the bottle I believe you have. Not much value to the bottle. $5 to 10 dollars.


----------



## crystal200020

The older of my two bottles is a lot different than yours,  John is spelled out, not JNO. Liq. Ext.malt is not on my bottle, and the shape of mine is wider bellow the neck, the color is a lot darker than yours........Thanks for the info.......Crystal...


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector

Hi Crystal.

 This is probably like the WYETH you have. We find both types quite often up here. The lighter colored ones are more desirable. Also sometimes find olive green ones. Nice shape bottle but not worth very much.

 Cliff


----------



## crystal200020

Getting closer, My bottle is alot darker and the two rings around the neck on mine are closer together, almost touching and the base of mine still seems wider......I really need to find my camera...........Thanks for the info...........Crystal........


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91

I have the same bottle only its broken[] still kept it though.


----------



## JustGlass

Heres a pic of one I have with a label


----------

